# Consejos seguridad para servidor dedicado

## Arctic

Hola,

Me podiais recomendar algun manual de seguridad , lo basico  de ssh creo que esta claro (eliminar root logins, establecer numero de intentos, cambiar puerto ,etc.....)  , pero supongo que meter iptables y algun script  para bloquear ips  no estaria de mas , me preocupa que usen el server para atacar otros sites.

Estoi usando el profile de server y una instalacion base (sin herramientas de gestion) , seria bueno usar el hardened ???? 

Salu2

----------

## i92guboj

Hardened siempre te da un grado más de seguridad. No existe el método definitivo así que cuantas más barreras tengas más posibilidades hay de que se estrellen en alguna de ellas.

Hay una guía para iptables entre los documentos de Gentoo que te puede dar un punto de comienzo. Para ssh también puedes usar denyhosts o algún script similar que bloquee los ataques por número de logins fallidos.

A la hora de la verdad, si tu ordenador no hace nada que llame la atención en la red, lo más normal es que simplemente un cambio de puerto sea más que suficiente para pasar completamente desapercibido. Eso no quiere decir que no debas tomar las otras medidas, por si acaso  :Smile: 

----------

## opotonil

El manual de seguridad al que se refiere @i92guboj:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/security/index.xml

En mi servidor casero utilizo hardened y la verdad que no tiene mayor complicacion, dependeiendo de lo que te quieras liar, al compilar el kernel se puede seleccionar uno de los niveles de seguridad predefinidos para Grsecurity:

```

( ) Low

( ) Medium

( ) High

( ) Hardened Gentoo [server]

( ) Hardened Gentoo [workstation]

(X) Hardened Gentoo [virtualization]

```

Para limitar el numero de intentos de acceso desde una misma IP, en este caso a 4 por minuto, uso iptables:

```

iptables -N block

iptables -A block -m recent --set --name block

iptables -A block -m recent --update --seconds 60 --hitcount 4 --rttl --name block -j DROP

iptables -A block -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j block

```

Salu2.

----------

## Arctic

Bueno , he tomado buena cuenta de los manuales y aunque nada es seguro al 100% , por lo menos no ponerlo facil.

Lo de limitar el numero de accesos , lo he resuelto con fail2ban como me han comentado en otro hilo.

He instalado gentoo-hardened en una maquina virtual ,todo muy bien hasta que unos dias mas tarde el selinux no me dejaba actualizar paquetes , segun he leido en la guia recomiendan usar paquetes arch para que estas cosas no sucedan pero vamos que aun tengo mucho que trastear para hacerme con el y no cometer errores en el server que me coge muy lejos.

Por cierto me he fijado que la maquina que me han asignado arranca con un 2.6.28 , seria recomendable meterle un kernel mas reciente ??????

Un saludo a todos

----------

## SS3

También puedes usar un clásico "Reverse SSH Tunneling" usando la opción que tienes en el cliente ssh -R para acceder a el servidor sshd incluso con el firewall bloqueando el puerto que es con lo que se toparán los amigos, te dejo un enlace que puede serte útil:

http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling

Saludos y que se topen con el firewall  mientras tu accedes por tu caminito tranquilamente.

----------

